# Officially Kickin' it *somewhat* old school...



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

snagged these amps today from another forum member. I traded him for my UL12, and in return I got three old school soundstreams.

Reference 705s
For this one I will be using two channels for the tweeters (DYN mw130), two channels for the midrange (DYN Md142), and the mono channel for a subwoofer (thinking DLS at this point in time)!​Reference 500s
This one will be used to power my midbass (MW172)​Reference 405s
This one will be used by a friend of mine​
















For up front I have an eclipse cd 7200mkII sitting in the closet. This will all be getting installed into my 2008 trailblazer ss starting this week. Look for my build thread. I wanted to share my excitement that I FINALLY might install some of the stuff I buy.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Congratz man, Glad you are happy... I hope they live up to expectation... I can't wait to see them in the install.. 

Cheers..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Double post?


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

just be aware that what you "scored" were the Version 2/second gen of the 705/405 family.. as Soundstream was going Big Box..... not saying they aren't good amps... but Gen 2 was definitely higher failure rate.

Rob
2004 WRX Wagon


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

any way of telling haha?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> any way of telling haha?


put power to em and turn em up.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

60ndown said:


> put power to em and turn em up.


well it might be a week or two, so we'll find out then. For now, I have to figure out these "jumpers". The amp was bought and sold a couple times on here, so I am assuming the original owner decided he would remove the switches. I like things simple, and don't trust my soldering skills. From the looks of it, he has the "jumpers" soldered into the two way mode, and if I am reading correctly, I need the three way mode, so that channels 3 and 4 become bandpass (midranges obviously). This could get interesting.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

when that series of amps have the HUGE chrome logo's on them... that is when Soundstream started buying cheaper parts & mass producing the amps overseas.. simple fact.. the exact same amp without the large logo.... different internals...

they are NOT bad amps.... they just are not as robust as the predecessors...

Rob
2004 WRX Wagon..


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

welll i just hope they get the job done


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

TXwrxWagon said:


> when that series of amps have the HUGE chrome logo's on them... that is when Soundstream started buying cheaper parts & mass producing the amps overseas.. simple fact.. the exact same amp without the large logo.... different internals...
> 
> they are NOT bad amps.... they just are not as* robust *as the predecessors...
> 
> ...


This would mean ?

They have no balls ?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

We will get it sorted Kenny, no worries.. I just hope if we do have to change jumpers, either I can somehow do it, by the time you need it, or possibly someone you might know.... I have a car meet/BBQ in Muskegon, this coming weekend and relitives in from out of town starting Thursday... If need be, maybe some night after work.. It's just, WHERE, where would we plug in the iron... Unless a cordless iron came into play, then the work could be done anywhere...

Also, try and plan for a 2 or 4ohm load on the sub channel, just to be safe... A lot of talk of them burning at 1ohm... that's was going to be my plan.. and the nature of that oldschool beast..


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah I'll get something figured out. No worries.


----------

